# Seiko 6m13-0010



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Just recently had this one land after getting it from fleabay but im a bit confused on setting the date on it.

Can any one steer me in the direction of a manual for it as the only manual i can find is for the 6M15 which is different.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Answered by own thread. Ive now found one after some extended diggin so if anyone else wants it then let me know


----------



## winkananod (Mar 23, 2011)

mattbeef said:


> Just recently had this one land after getting it from fleabay but im a bit confused on setting the date on it.
> 
> Can any one steer me in the direction of a manual for it as the only manual i can find is for the 6M15 which is different.
> 
> ...


----------



## winkananod (Mar 23, 2011)

Dear Matt

I also need a manual for the 6m13-o0010. Can you help.

Thanks


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

For the 6m13 user manual try here:

http://www.manualsonline.com/mdownloads/3f5b9f77-03e0-4a0b-a1a4-de9da40c00bc.pdf

Mike



winkananod said:


> Dear Matt
> 
> I also need a manual for the 6m13-o0010. Can you help.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mike! Great to see you posting again. where have you been? It's been ages!!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

K.I.T.T. said:


> For the 6m13 user manual try here:
> 
> http://www.manualsonline.com/mdownloads/3f5b9f77-03e0-4a0b-a1a4-de9da40c00bc.pdf
> 
> Mike


Interesting piece. Appears to be the predecessor of the 6M25-26 models so it must at least predate 1999, last production date for the 6M26. Seiko doesn't have that instruction manual on the site I'm familiar with -- http://www.seikowatches.com/support/ib/index.html#no6


----------

